# Pickling ox tongue



## missbutcherette (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can help me with a recipe for pickling ox tongue.  The ones I have found require saltpetre, which is very hard to get in the UK, apparently.  Basically, a good Christmassy pickling recipe that uses Moguntia Supacure as the curing agent would be perfect.  Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning miss.....  Pickled tongue is pretty much the same as corned beef...  Do you have access to spice mixes for making corned beef ??

Here is a site that has some curing spices etc....  They list Prague powder (cure #1) as something they have....   Read up on what they offer, figure out a recipe and Please return to the forum for any questions you may have about the recipe....  We have many experts on this site...  They will keep you safe and healthy....   Dave

click on the links below for info.....

*http://www.homecuring.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=82*

*http://www.homecuring.co.uk/*


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 3, 2012)

missbutcherette said:


> Hello, I'm hoping someone can help me with a recipe for pickling ox tongue.  The ones I have found require saltpetre, which is very hard to get in the UK, apparently.  Basically, a good Christmassy pickling recipe that uses Moguntia Supacure as the curing agent would be perfect.  Thanks!



You probably won't find a recipe that uses Supacure, which means you'll have to either use saltpeter or convert to another cure, Supacure or whatever.
Please confirm that the recipe you use is a safe recipe.

http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/Saltpetre__500_grammes.html


~Martin


----------



## brican (Dec 3, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You probably won't find a recipe that uses Supacure, which means you'll have to either use saltpeter or convert to another cure, Supacure or whatever.
> Please confirm that the recipe you use is a safe recipe.
> http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/Saltpetre__500_grammes.html
> ~Martin


Supercure is the same as what I use; "all purpose cure' which is salt + cure 1


----------



## brican (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually this is even better

http://www.homecuring.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=76&osCsid=c945873c25164619bd55c51239c05240

but best of all is as they also have a shop

http://forum.sausagemaking.org/

The easy way is to do a basic brine, cooking is the key to a good end product --- I use whole pickling spices, black pepper and garlic. The stuff I make retails for $50 kg and I still have a hard time keeping any around

HTH


----------



## missbutcherette (Dec 3, 2012)

Excellent, thanks guys!  I have access to whatever herbs and spices I need, we have a couple of great chefs here and loads of ingredients.  They owe me a favour for helping with sausage making so time to call that one in!  We're selling the tongue pickled but not cooked, the customers can do that themselves.  Brican, thanks for posting the link to the cure, it sounds like exactly the same thing we use here so I can just replace the salt and saltpetre in a cure recipe with supacure.  Apparently there was a recipe we used last year (before I started) but I have about as much chance of finding that as I do of finding a genie in a bottle!

On a positive note though, I have convinced the bosses to buy a cold smoke generator so I might just be able to get the Xmas gammons, hams and bacon smoked *phew*.


----------

